# whats the difference between charcoal and wood smokers?



## henryporter (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi!
found this beauty that a swedish reseller keep in stock. It's licensed manufactured in Germany and is a copy of what they call a "Oklahoma Joe"?? I think it goes under the charcoal section but what is the difference if you compare it to wood smoker? I would appreciate pros aond cons of the product if you have any!

A silly question!
Are neighbours an issue if you live close to each others,  I think of the smell from the smoke/food for long hours that a smoker generates? 

Regrads 

Mats


----------



## meat hunter (Aug 10, 2009)

The unit you show in your photo can use both charcoal or wood. Charcoal would be easier to use than wood, meaning that you dont have to watch over it as closely as you do wood, but you can burn both no problem. It looks like a good unit and if the price is right, you should pick it up. And as far as your neighbors go, I dont think they would have a problem with you smoking, if thats what your concerned about. As long as you dont send waves of smoke over at them they should be ok with it. And once you start putting out some good eats, invite them over and show them whats its all about.


----------



## henryporter (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks meathunter!
Yeah that's a good way to start! Invite them over on a "real" BBQ.
I haven't even myself been near a real BBQ in my life
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 But I can't wait:-)

If it has a good price... If I exchange the currency to USD it should be 2225. is it much overpriced? 
This model is the longer verison with a bigger burning section. can say that it weigh over 400 pounds! and is 2m long!


----------



## herkysprings (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah, I usually tell my neighbours I'll be smoking food a day ahead, and then bring them something to "Try".

Keep that up a few times and evetually they wont care.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 10, 2009)

That is a nice looking smoker, if you get it you will have a unit that should last for many years...


----------



## alx (Aug 10, 2009)

I get a real kick out of the smoke/meat smell drifting through neighberhood and the effect it has on folks.

My neighbors get a few samples if any is available.I am pretty picky with the price of meat being a little expensive here.....


----------



## bigsteve (Aug 10, 2009)

Yup, give the neighbors some samples, and try to position your smoker so the smoke doesn't go right through their window.

Some folks just like to complain though.  Had an apartment before I left NJ.  Used to have one of those little round grills with no lid.  Had one neighbor who would hang her head out the window and just complain to anyone around about all the smoke whenever I dragged it out.  Even though the wind never blew it close to her window.  Oh well.


----------



## elde (Aug 10, 2009)

Heh.  Keep that up, and eventually they'll come a' runnin' when they smell smoke.  Which I personally don't mind so long as they bring their own beer.


----------



## rodc (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey Henry, any chance you could post some links to where you found that smoker? I've a feeling importing from Germany will be easier than from the USA for me.


----------



## henryporter (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Rod!
That smoker was actually from a swedish reseller. But I've found a german site http://www.barbequer.de/02c5a8983e0b...3606/index.php

They have a great supply of different smokers. What made me litte suprised though was their prices. Just as high as the swedish reseller or even a little more on some smokers. 
It's Joes smokers I have looked at(16" longhorn).

If I could afford it I would love to add a vertical section to that offset smoker i posted a pic of. But they run up in price quite significantly then. No matter what so are those offset smokers so darn beautyful so I can't stop thinking of them 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. The biggest problem at the moment is to convince my wife of the investment that has to be made to get the beauty home. 
Are there such things as winter sales on this products? 

//Mats


----------



## billbo (Aug 11, 2009)

Give the neighbors samples and they'll move in! Nice unit.


----------



## rodc (Aug 12, 2009)

THanks for that, you're right they're expensive. Hope they do have winter sales!!


----------



## grumpy1953 (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a smoker very close to this and the problem I have is that the fire box is small so you have to use smaller pieces of wood to get the fire where it needs to be. I use charcoal with this smoker and add my wood chunks as needed for smoke. To burn reg sizes of wood just dosent work well in this small box but that is in mine at least.


----------

